# TPI Dateien erstellen?



## ljungi (22. Oktober 2004)

Servus,
ich suche ein Programm was Grafiken in dem Format .tpi speichert...
Bitte um schnelle hilfe.. danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Darf ich fragen, zu welchem Zweck Du eine T-Online-Datei speichern willst?


----------



## ljungi (22. Oktober 2004)

dies ist keine t-online datei sondern eine grafikdatei...
diese wird in ea spielen verwendet... tpi = tracks per inch


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Oktober 2004)

Aha, dann ist wohl TPI = Tonline Datei falsch?
Keine Ironie, nur Interesse.

Quelle: http://www.file-ext.com/deutsch/t.html


----------



## ljungi (22. Oktober 2004)

Hmm...

das bringt mir net viel.
wie speicher ich eine datei mit dieser endung?
was sollte ich denn mit toffline dateien wollen?  :suspekt:


----------

